# SLC-SL chainstay goes "pop"



## dgbikes (Jun 24, 2008)

First post ever on RBR, and it's sad. 
My SLC-SL, with only 450 miles by me on it since I got it in November, had a chainstay crack = done. The real bad news is I'm the second owner - no warranty. This is so sad. Anyone have any insight as to what to do? I've emailed Cervelo - yeah, we'll see if they ever get back to me. Should I try and have it repaired? By whom? Scrap it and call it a wash and get an S1 frame? 
Did I mention I'm really sad... it was so fun...


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Cervelo will possibly inform you that you can purchase a crash replacement frame, inwhich case you're looking at a new frame for about $2k + whatever your LBS charges for a full breakdown/build up (probably around $250, unless you're best buddies with them). I'm not sure about crash replacement for second owners.

It's too later now, since you emailed cervelo, however you might have been able to reach out to the previous owner, if they were local and ask them to run the warranty for them. I know I've sold a bike on craigslist locally and a trainer, and let both people know how to contact me if they have any problems and i will run the warranty for them.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

one more thing, Excel Sports (www.excelsports.com) has some S2 frames on closeout for ridiculous prices. cheaper than a crash replacement. Look into it. May be a solution to your problem.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

You can also try Competitivecyclist.com. They also have some 2009 S2 on closeout. 
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=5411

Or you can give Calfee a call regarding frame repair.

http://www.calfeedesign.com/howtosendrepair.htm


----------



## dgbikes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I think I'll send it to Calfee. I don't know how willing I am to take the plunge on another carbon frame just yet... that was way too hoakie of a break.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Possibly the original owner will take care of it for you for a small fee for the inconvenience perhaps. Because you already contacted Cervelo, the bike will need to obviously be mailed to the orig. owner and then you get it back from them..

I have offered to do that for people who have bought used bikes from me in the past. Never had to actually do this, but was willing to if needed...


----------

